# If the Baker-Rumors/News is true...



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Would you give him a shot at playing PF. Numbers of 10, 8, 2 won't be so bad... but also give shot at a trimmer Walker full time at SF?

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

No and no.



Baker needs to play PF, I don't want him to play Center, we could have somewhat of a big lineup with him there.

Blount 7-0
Baker 6-11
Brown/Jones/E/Walter
Delk
James

Not bad of a second unit, not that good but still not bad, at least better then last years.

Walker at SF, nah, maybe a couple of minutes so we see Walker, Baker, and Blount on at the same time.....or maybe we'll only see Baker at the 5 this year again.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Vinny baby, Vinny.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I wouldn't try anything to start the year. What I would do is give him some good minutes, maybe 24 or so per game, for a few weeks to see if he can handle that. If he plays well (how he plays is more important than that exact numbers he puts up in this situation), then I would find some way to put him into the starting lineup. I would probably stick him at center, but if they were playing a team they wanted to go big against then him at PF and Walker at SF seems good as well.

A lot of people forget that even when he was getting trashed left and right in Seattle, he was still putting up something like 14/7/1 -- better numbers than any Boston player outside Walker/Pierce. He's still a big risk, which is why I wouldn't try starting him for at least a few weeks, but he's worth giving another chance to. He could be a real difference maker for the Celtics if he puts up what he did with the Sonics.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's looking mighty good there.

I think Vin should play quite a bit in the preseason and see how he responds to it. If he deserves to play a lot of minutes, then I think he should definately get them. However, putting Walker in at SF cuts off his ability to drive. He can drive at PF because he's faster and has better handles than most PFs do. At SF, he won't have that ability. However, a big lineup of Battie, Baker, Walker, Pierce, and Brown would be something worth seeing for 10-15 minutes a game with Walker playing PG on offense. Starting Battie, Walker, Jones, Pierce, and Banks would still be best. Here's what I see for the opening day roster:

PG-Marcus Banks-Tony Delk
SG-Paul Pierce-Kedrick Brown
SF-Jumaine Jones-Walter McCarty-Eric Williams
PF-Antoine Walker-Vin Baker-Brandon Hunter
C-Tony Battie-Mark Blount

x-C-Kendrick Perkins
x-PG-Mike James


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:jawdrop: 


Vinnny looks tiny. Its almost scary:uhoh:


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

THAT is Vinny? 

Are you sure? I think it is Gary Payton!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> No and no.
> 
> 
> ...


I asked if they should play Baker at PF, you said no, and suggest he play PF. Interesting ... 

-Petey


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I told everyone not to sleep on the Celtics. They are going to be real good this year and they will meet the Nets in the Eastern Conf. Finals yet again. 

Just watch and see.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BleedGreen</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like he lost 80 lbs.. maybe he used cocaine to do it??


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I asked if they should play Baker at PF, you said no, and suggest he play PF. Interesting ...
> ...


I thought you mean starter...and Walker to start at SF.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> I told everyone not to sleep on the Celtics. They are going to be real good this year and they will meet the Nets in the Eastern Conf. Finals yet again.
> 
> Just watch and see.


I'm with you. I am not someone who has been high on the Celtics in the past, but I've come around. You know how there are some teams that people call "regular season" teams -- the ones that play well all year only to fall in the playoffs? I think that Boston is the opposite of that. They don't look so hot during the regular season, but are a tough opponent in the playoffs. I honestly don't expect them to get higher than the 6th seed (and 7 or 8 wouldn't surprise me), but I wouldn't want to play them in the first or any round.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought you mean starter...and Walker to start at SF.


That I did.

Glad you agree.

-Petey


----------



## JBone4eva (Oct 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's what i'm talkin bout Vin..

lookin like a guard right there..

i hope they give him good minutes in the preseason to show what he's got this year..


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> That I did.
> ...


Your tricky Petey....

I don't agree with you at all.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> I'm with you. I am not someone who has been high on the Celtics in the past, but I've come around. You know how there are some teams that people call "regular season" teams -- the ones that play well all year only to fall in the playoffs? I think that Boston is the opposite of that. They don't look so hot during the regular season, but are a tough opponent in the playoffs. I honestly don't expect them to get higher than the 6th seed (and 7 or 8 wouldn't surprise me), but I wouldn't want to play them in the first or any round.


Yep... just ask the Sixers, Pistons, or Pacers. The Celtics were seeded lower than the Pistons or Pacers, and even though they were higher than the Sixers, the Sixers schooled them during the season. As evidenced by the Pacers series, Walker plays different in the playoffs. He took very few threes, and he was accurate on the ones he did take. He mostly played down low and had much success. He was very consistent but was just overshadowed by Pierce's amazing quarters. The Nets series was a different story, but eventually he figured out a way to overcome. Unfortunately, it was too late at that point, but I'm guessing that won't happen again. 

I'm optimistic about the season. In the past, it was clear which players went on the IR list (e.g. Sundov). This season, it's not so clear. I think it will be a true fight to get playing time, and the rookies will be in the mix. I like our depth. Unfortunately, some talented players may not get much of a chance, but overall, it's a good thing.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Let's get the season rolling!!!:jump:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> 
> In the past, it was clear which players went on the IR list (e.g. Sundov). This season, it's not so clear.


In the past our roster was limited to 12.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I think a realistic success for Baker this season would be averaging about 24 mpg as the first big man off the bench, backing up both interior positions and allowing the team to play Walker at SF in certain matchup situations. If Baker can go for 11 ppg and 7 rpg, and shoot better than 45% from the floor, it will give the Celtics a big boost and go a ways toward restoring his confidence.


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

WOW, if Vin looks like that this season then he could get a solid 9 points a game off the bench. 

BTW; has anybody even realized how GREAT of a bench that we have with Blount, Jones, Baker, McCarty and Delk?


----------



## Schottsie (Jun 25, 2003)

Finally! The Celtics had a good draft...

Banks and Hunter are ready to make major contributions this year. They looked great at the Reebok Pro Summer League in Boston-

http://www.kfba.net/2003SummerLeague.aspx


----------



## bujabra (Jun 14, 2003)

I would give Baker a good amount of minutes coming off the bench during the first quarter of the season and then see how it works out, if he isnt producing then i would instantly give Blount the minutes because with Blount you know what your going to get and that is solid minutes!

Got to admit though...Baker is looking trimmed!


----------



## bujabra (Jun 14, 2003)

Just realized that the other person in the pic is Emeka Okafor...doesnt Baker look younger than him!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bujabra</b>!
> Just realized that the other person in the pic is Emeka Okafor...doesnt Baker look younger than him!


Yeah amazing. Where are they playing?

-Petey


----------



## bujabra (Jun 14, 2003)

Somewhere in Connecticut, UConn or Harteford!?!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, Vinny does look GOOD in that picture! Along with the good draft (thanks, Ainge) and getting Jones, I think the Celtics bench is BETTER, much better than last year.<font color=green> I am hopeful, looking forward to an excellent season!


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

With both Baker and AW supposedly in great shape, the Celtics could really surprise. However let's be wary of the optimism. AW's game has deterioted significantly. Danny found that no one wanted AW since he is overpaid based on last year's performance. For Baker, it has been at least 3-4 years since he was even an ok player. It is difficult to turn things around that quickly. It may take most of the year for him to get his game. I agree they need to play him as much as possible early on even if he is hurting the team. The only way this Celtics team makes it deep in the playoffs next year is with the Vinster getting close to his old nasty self. So give him more minutes.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cager</b>!
> Danny found that no one wanted AW since he is overpaid based on last year's performance.


How? He wasn't shopping him around. Thats like saying, no one wanted Pierce, or no one wanted Shaq or whoever.


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

sure vinny looks good in that picture, but it could be due to the baggy clothes that he's wearing, it's very decieving.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

Aquaitious,

It was pretty well publicized that AW was being shopped. Walker definitely has all star talent and deserved to be an all star until last year. Look at his numbers and watch him play. He did not play like either an All Star or a max contract type player. We all can root for our team but we need to sometimes try to take the home team blinders off. Now from what I've read AW even recognized he wasn't good last year. That is why he is rededicating himself. There is no reason why he can't come back and be the great player he was. However AW was not very good last year.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cager</b>!
> Aquaitious,
> 
> It was pretty well publicized that AW was being shopped. Walker definitely has all star talent and deserved to be an all star until last year. Look at his numbers and watch him play. He did not play like either an All Star or a max contract type player. We all can root for our team but we need to sometimes try to take the home team blinders off.


He was not shopped around, Ainge did listen to offers, heck he said he would listen to offers for Paul too. He was "never going to make a phone call in that regard" (to trade him).

20-7-5, not bad for a guy who's playing both PG and PF. Of course he could play better.

But stats aren't everything (but IMO with those stats one should be an all-star...), he brings the C's so much more then what shows up in the box score. 



> Now from what I've read AW even recognized he wasn't good last year. That is why he is rededicating himself. There is no reason why he can't come back and be the great player he was. However AW was not very good last year.


He could have been better, heck everyone could have been better, but Twan had a good year last year, however he did not have a very good year vs the Nets.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

When I said look at his stats I meant shooting %, total and from the 3pt . Also his rebounding totals are poor for someone who plays his position for as many minutes as he does. I don't like his turnovers per game either. I think his stats for 2003 were superficial. With all the shots he took he should have averaged 26 pts per game. But it doesn't matter because it is a new year. If he averages the same points, adds 1-2 rebounds and shoots about 5 less shots per game then I'd be happy. He needs to post up more. He is not a good enough 3pt shooter to shoot that many.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cager</b>!
> When I said look at his stats I meant shooting %, total and from the 3pt . Also his rebounding totals are poor for someone who plays his position for as many minutes as he does. I don't like his turnovers per game either. I think his stats for 2003 were superficial. With all the shots he took he should have averaged 26 pts per game. But it doesn't matter because it is a new year. If he averages the same points, adds 1-2 rebounds and shoots about 5 less shots per game then I'd be happy. He needs to post up more. He is not a good enough 3pt shooter to shoot that many.


His shooting % does suck. I agree with all the shoots he took he should have averaged like 30 points, thats a lot of shoots that are gone to waste.

On the rebounding, well you can't expect the guy who has to play both PG and PF to do everything. And his TO's are up because of him playing PG, he's right there where he needs to be, if you compare him to other PGs.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

Aqua wrote: *On the rebounding, well you can't expect the guy who has to play both PG and PF to do everything. And his TO's are up because of him playing PG, he's right there where he needs to be, if you compare him to other PGs.* 


Thats one of the problems, he thinks he is a pg. He most definitely is not. Will he allow banks to run the team or will he want the ball to pad his assists? he was on ka all the time because he wanted the ball and kenny was not passing to him. :angel: :grinning:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> 
> Thats one of the problems, he thinks he is a pg. He most definitely is not. Will he allow banks to run the team or will he want the ball to pad his assists? he was on ka all the time because he wanted the ball and kenny was not passing to him. :angel: :grinning:



He's one of the best point forwards in the league, if not the best. Maybe you don't understand that its the way the offense is set up? OB wants the ball in AW's hands. Even with Kenny on this team, OB was not always sure with Kenny handeling the ball, so some of the offense went through Walker.

Padding his assists? When Twan had somewhat of a PG, (Kenny 00/01 and 01/02) his assists have been higher.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

But is that because kenny was a higher percentage shooter than jrbremer?LOL 

Aw to help this team win needs to rebound not pass, a team can only have one floor general . And it is not your pf.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> But is that because kenny was a higher percentage shooter than jrbremer?LOL
> 
> Aw to help this team win needs to rebound not pass, a team can only have one floor general . And it is not your pf.


Well if your PF is your best PG your floor general is gonna be him.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

Even jr bremer and delk wre better pgs than aw.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> Even jr bremer and delk wre better pgs than aw.


Even Bruno Sundov was a better player then pp.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

Aqua wrote: *Even Bruno Sundov was a better player then pp.* 

Yeah thats about as accurate as most of your statements.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Even Bruno Sundov was a better player then pp.


And Jason Collins, Mutombo, Williams (Aaron) are better players then Sundov, so maybe you'd like to make a trade?

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> And Jason Collins, Mutombo, Williams (Aaron) are better players then Sundov, so maybe you'd like to make a trade?
> ...


Petey, shhh, I was being sarcastic. shhh.

But really, if he thinks that Delk and JR were better PG then Walker last year, then Sundov was better then Pierce.

If they were better they would have played PG.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Petey, shhh, I was being sarcastic. shhh.
> ...


Ah man, damn it all.

-Petey


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

Aqua wrote:*Petey, shhh, I was being sarcastic. shhh.* 

Even sarcasm should have accuracy.  

Aqua also wrote, *If they were better they would have played PG. * 

They tryed but it seemed no 8 had other intentions.  

If you dont think tony delk was the point guard last season perhaps you should discuss that with his coach who btw in a recent interview stated such.  

But then anyone who blames aws poor play against the nets on dannys hiring is not either too concerned bout accuracy or just plain dont know basketball. :laugh: 


To qualify my statement regarding td and jr, i said they were better point guards than aw. Maybe not better players. AW is not a point guard. Thats what makes them better at that position. 

But then you chose to make a fool of yourself and make a statement that sundov was a better player than pp. But like i said accuracy does not matter to you.


----------

